# كل اللهجات: أورنيك - أرانيك



## إسكندراني

Ustaath said:


> in Sudanese Arabic they would say ; أرانيك , for 'form' not even technically Arabic. |Go figure


آدينا عرفنا «قسيمة»، إيه حكاية «أرانيك» ... هو احنا كل شوية حنطلع بكلمة غريبة ما سمعتهاش قبل كدا ياخواننا؟! 
ما هو أصل هذه الكلمة؟ مش قادر أفكّر ف كلمة زي كدا لا بالإنجليزي ولا بالفرنساوي... 
يمكن كلمة تركي؟


----------



## Kinan

أرانيك هي جمع كلمة أورنيك و معناها تصريح..لكن لا أعرف اصل هذه الكلمة, قد تكون تركية او سلوفاكية حيث ان كلمة اورنيك تعني الجدول او البرنامج.


----------



## ayed

ربما أنها تعني" *أرى أنك*"فدمجت مع بعض.أي يبدو لي أنك

مجرد تخمين


----------



## إسكندراني

معناها في السلوفينية جدول مواعيد فعلاً
ولقد أضفت سؤالاً في المنتدى المتخصص للسلوفينية
شكراً جزيلاً لكما
ولا زلت أبحث عن أصل الكلمة!

يبدو من إجراء بحث بسيط على الجوجل أن معناها في السودان هو ما يقابل «إستمارة»

اقترح أحدهم أنّ الكلمة من أصل أرميني واستخدمها العثمانيون، وتعرف عليها في الصربو-خرواتية، وهذا ما أرجّحه.
الغريب أنّه بقي استخدامها في السودان واختفى من بقية الدول العربية!
شكراً لكم إخواني


----------



## cherine

فعلاً؟ أورنيك؟ دي موجودة في مصر! بس أظن إنها بتُستخدم في الجيش بس.
وطبعًا، بما إني ما دخلتش جيش، ما اعرفش استعمالها أو معناها إيه بالظبط، لكن أظني سمعت كلمة "أورنيك ذنب" قبل كدة.
بكرة إن شاء الله أسأل أحد زملائي الشباب إذا كان يعرف معنى الكلمة.


----------



## ayed

cherine said:


> فعلاً؟ أورنيك؟ دي موجودة في مصر! بس أظن إنها بتُستخدم في الجيش بس.
> وطبعًا، بما إني ما دخلتش جيش، ما اعرفش استعمالها أو معناها إيه بالظبط، لكن أظني سمعت كلمة "أورنيك ذنب" قبل كدة.
> بكرة إن شاء الله أسأل أحد زملائي الشباب إذا كان يعرف معنى الكلمة.


صحيح ياشيرين
سألت زميلي وهو دكتور مصري فقال:
تستخدم كلمة"أورنيك"أو "أورنك" في الجيش.
مثلاً، لوعصى أحد الجنود قائده أو خالف الأوامر وأراد القائد المباشر لذلك الجندي معاقبته فإنه يطلب من الرقيب أن يعاقب ذلك الجندي قائلاً:*إعمل له أورنيك ذنب*" بمعنى : عاقبه كأن يوقف ذلك الجندي لمدة ثلاث ساعات أو أي عقاب عسكري آخر.


----------



## إسكندراني

جميل جداً! شكراً يا جماعة ما كنتش عارف الإستخدام داهوة


----------



## إسكندراني

وجدت «أورنيك» مجدّداً كمرادف لـ«نموذج» في مجال السباكة:


----------



## منيب تركي

فعلا هذه كلمة تركية تعني "نموذج، عاينة، مثال" تستخدم في السودان بمعنى التصريح و كل واحد في السودان يعرفها. أيضا هي كلمة رسمية تستخدم في مؤسسات هامة. و لكن في المصر  كما سمعته منكم في هذا الموقع يستخدم بمعناها الاصلي كما هي في اللغة تركية.


----------

